# nie moge postawic Xorg

## bisz

```
(WW) NV: No mathing device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) foud

(EE) NVIDIA(1): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) NVIDIA(1): ***Aborting ***

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
```

nvidia-drivers mam pociagniete wiec nie wiem co jest nie takLast edited by bisz on Thu Mar 22, 2007 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChRisiu

a jakieś bliższe szczegóły?

```
emerge --info
```

```
lspci | grep VGA
```

wersja sterownika, logi X'ów...

----------

## bisz

z tym sobie chyba poradzilem no ale jest jeden problem teraz...

```

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'
```

Last edited by bisz on Thu Mar 22, 2007 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

@bisz! proszę o zapoznanie się z Apelem dot. znacznikow i sposobu podawania błędów.

----------

## kurak

Sprawdź poprawność ścieżki do defaultowych fontów. Możliwe, że nie masz zainstalowanych pewnych fontów. 

```
emerge corefonts
```

----------

## ChRisiu

Zanim Ciebie ktoś upomni   :Wink:  :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

pkt 10, 13...

Edit:

no i się spóźniłem...

----------

## Poe

@ChRisiu, Apel pkt 15  :Wink:  skoro juz tak cytujesz punkty apelu

----------

## Drwisz

 *bisz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (WW) NV: No mathing device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) foud
> ```
> ...

 

Sprawdź 

```
BusID PCI:0:10:3
```

 swojej karty graficznej. I wpisz prawidłowy w xorg.conf.

Najprościej to zrobić tak :

```
 #lspci 
```

 znajdź linię

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] (rev a2)
```

Tak wygląda to u mnie BusID u mnie. U Ciebie będzie inny. Teraz edytujesz 

```
nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 i wpisujesz w 

```
Section "Device"
```

 Znaleziony wcześniej BusID

```
 BusID  "PCI:1:0:0" 
```

Jak widzisz trzeba poprawić z "1:00.0" na "PCI:1:0:0". I powinno ruszyć. Ewentualnie zajrzyj do 

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 i poszukaj linii 

```
"(II) Primary Device is: PCI:1:0:0"
```

----------

## bisz

co do fontsów - nie pomogło, co do busID nie daje rezultatu.

----------

## arek.k

@bisz pokaż nam cały xorg.conf i ostatni log X-ów, czyli po próbie odpalenia X-ów i wystąpieniu błędu pokaż, co masz w /var/log/Xorg.0.log.

Wtedy może jakimś cudem będziemy w stanie coś wywnioskować.

----------

## Poe

@bisz! prosisz o pomoc, tak więc i ja proszę Cię bys zastosowal się do pewnych zasad tu panujących, wiec łaskawie nacisnij guzik "edit" nad Twoim 1. i 2. postem w celu dodania znaczników [ code ] [/ code ] w miejscach, gdzie masz wklejone errory...

----------

## bisz

```
marlap ~ # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new 

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux marlap 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #5 Thu Mar 22 23:34:41 C       

ET 2007 i686

Build Date: 23 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar 23 05:40:11 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(WW) NVIDIA: More than one matching Device section found: Card1

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

marlap ~ # 

```

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "C51 PCI Express Bridge"

        BusID       "PCI:0:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "MCP51 PMU"

#       BusID       "PCI:0:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

marlap ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux marlap 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #5 Thu Mar 22 23:34:41 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 23 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar 23 05:40:11 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,02f3 card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,02fa card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,02fe card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,02f8 card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,02f9 card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,02ff card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:6: chip 10de,027f card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 10de,027e card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,02fc card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,02fd card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,02fb card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,0247 card 1043,1382 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0270 card 1043,1367 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0260 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0264 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:3: chip 10de,0271 card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0b,40,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,026d card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,026e card 1043,1367 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,0265 card 1043,1367 rev a1 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10de,026f card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 10de,026c card 1043,1339 rev a2 class 04,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1043,11f5 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card e000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 04:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1367 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1367 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1367 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:03:0: chip 14e4,4318 card 1043,120f rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:3:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdf600000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:16:0), (0,4,8), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdf700000 - 0xdfffffff (0x900000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdb000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (4:1:0), (4,5,8), BCTRL: 0x0583 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:5:0) nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge rev 162, Mem @ 0xde000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xdd000000/24, BIOS @ 0xdf5e0000/17

(--) PCI: (0:10:3) nVidia Corporation MCP51 PMU rev 163, Mem @ 0xdf580000/18

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdf6ff000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf5d8000 - 0xdf5dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf5dfc00 - 0xdf5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf5de000 - 0xdf5defff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf580000 - 0xdf5bffff (0x40000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdf5e0000 - 0xdf5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdf6ff000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf5d8000 - 0xdf5dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf5dfc00 - 0xdf5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf5de000 - 0xdf5defff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf580000 - 0xdf5bffff (0x40000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdf5e0000 - 0xdf5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf6ff000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdf5d8000 - 0xdf5dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdf5dfc00 - 0xdf5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdf5de000 - 0xdf5defff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdf580000 - 0xdf5bffff (0x40000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xdf5e0000 - 0xdf5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) NVIDIA: More than one matching Device section found: Card1

(WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:3) found

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf6ff000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdf5d8000 - 0xdf5dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdf5dfc00 - 0xdf5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdf5de000 - 0xdf5defff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdf580000 - 0xdf5bffff (0x40000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xdf5e0000 - 0xdf5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf6ff000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdf5d8000 - 0xdf5dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdf5dfc00 - 0xdf5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdf5de000 - 0xdf5defff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdf580000 - 0xdf5bffff (0x40000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xdf5e0000 - 0xdf5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 6100 at PCI:0:5:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.51.28.46.23

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 6100 at PCI:0:5:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AUO (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): 310.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): AUO (DFP-0): Internal Single Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf7fc000 - 0xdf7fdfff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf7ffc00 - 0xdf7ffcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdf7ff800 - 0xdf7ff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdf7ff000 - 0xdf7ff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdf6ff000 - 0xdf6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xdf5d8000 - 0xdf5dbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xdf5dfc00 - 0xdf5dfcff (0x100) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xdf5de000 - 0xdf5defff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xdf580000 - 0xdf5bffff (0x40000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xdf5e0000 - 0xdf5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xdd000000 - 0xddffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [21] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [22] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [30] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'
```

[/code]

[code]

----------

## arek.k

Na gentoo-wiki znalazłem ten artykuł. Przejrzyj go (może zrozumiesz więcej niż ja). Jest tam coś takiego:  *Quote:*   

> Reasonably modern applications and DE's such as Gnome and KDE use fontconfig so the only fonts that are actually required via the X server (or font server) is fixed and cursor. 
> 
> ```
> /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled
> ```
> ...

 

Nie czytałem całości, ale chyba wynika z niego o jakie fixed fonts chodzi. Sprawdź więc może na początek, czy masz coś w /usr/share/fonts/misc.

Nie wiem też dlaczego przyczepia się (WW) do tych dwóch kart. Teoretycznie chyba prawidłowo deklarujesz 2 urządzenia. Znalazłem ten opis (jeśli jeszcze do niego nie zaglądałeś), jednak jeśli chodzi o tą sprawę, to nie wiem jak powinno to wyglądać, bo nigdy nie konfigurowałem xorg dla "2 kart". Ostatecznie to tylko (WW).

EDIT:

Jeśli mam rację i rzeczywiście xorg przyczepia się do /usr/share/fonts/misc (czyli masz tam jakies braki) to (chyba) wszystkie pliki stamtąd należą do pakietu x11-base/xorg-x11. Pokaż nam wobec tego z jakimi flagami skompilowałeś ten pakiet. W ostateczności chyba jego rekompilacja powinna przywrócić brakujące pliki.

----------

## mbar

Polecenie X -config nie działa od dłuższego czasu (u mnie), trzeba sobie radzić inaczej, np. xorgconfig.

----------

## bisz

jesli masz na mysli emerge --info to rezultat jest taki:

```
USE="X alsa apm berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib isdnlog jpeg libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib"  
```

a jezeli chodzi o same USE w make.conf to mam :

```
USE="-gnome -kde dvd -arts -ipv6"
```

----------

## arek.k

Może ktoś coś zauważy w tych flagach, ale dla mnie wszystko jest ok. Tym bardziej, że fixed to czcionki podstawowe, więc nie powinny wymagać dodatkowych flag.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Polecenie X -config nie działa od dłuższego czasu (u mnie), trzeba sobie radzić inaczej, np. xorgconfig.

  Czy nie chodziło ci przypadkiem o Xorg -configure? X -config służy przecież do testowania xorg.conf, a xorgconfig do jego generowania. Mam nadzieję, że się nie mylę (znowu  :Smile: ).

Możesz jeszcze sprawdzić, czy masz coś w /usr/share/fonts/misc:

```
ls -l /usr/share/fonts/misc
```

Jeszcze jedno pytanie pomocnicze. To była pierwsza instalacja X, czy update (ze starszej wersji)?

----------

## bisz

wersja pierwsza, stawiam na laptopie gentoo od zera

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5093 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5004 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5139 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5201 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4903 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5047 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4991 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4941 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4821 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5052 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4913 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4961 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4468 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5084 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5425 Mar 22 23:56 10x20-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  97221 Mar 22 23:56 10x20.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 360254 Mar 22 23:56 12x13ja.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 612851 Mar 22 23:56 18x18ja.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 740887 Mar 22 23:56 18x18ko.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3932 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3880 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3953 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3846 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3900 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3842 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3828 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3747 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3882 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3864 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3860 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3386 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3932 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4336 Mar 22 23:56 4x6-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14883 Mar 22 23:56 4x6.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4105 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4072 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4193 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4030 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4104 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4079 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4074 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3920 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4094 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4108 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4127 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3597 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4116 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4657 Mar 22 23:56 5x7-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  27611 Mar 22 23:56 5x7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4221 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4181 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4304 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4131 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4201 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4196 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4171 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4042 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4197 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4182 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4160 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3638 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4230 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4676 Mar 22 23:56 5x8-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22968 Mar 22 23:56 5x8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4459 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4407 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4527 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4327 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4426 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4404 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4370 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4263 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4430 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4342 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4368 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3868 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4475 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4853 Mar 22 23:56 6x10-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  26359 Mar 22 23:56 6x10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4553 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4458 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4600 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4403 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4511 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4458 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4425 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4332 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4480 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4400 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4422 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3938 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4549 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4934 Mar 22 23:56 6x12-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  30485 Mar 22 23:56 6x12.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4637 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4551 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4409 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4689 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4502 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4614 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4547 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4519 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4418 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4572 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4541 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4550 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4035 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4645 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5057 Mar 22 23:56 6x13-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  76746 Mar 22 23:56 6x13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4643 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4569 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4700 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4494 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4638 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4539 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4498 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4362 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4584 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4500 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4529 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4008 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4653 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  23787 Mar 22 23:56 6x13B.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4219 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4152 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4275 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4083 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4209 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4111 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4115 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3959 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4154 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4075 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4124 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4206 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  15495 Mar 22 23:56 6x13O.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4385 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4325 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4451 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4291 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4366 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4339 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4313 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4183 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4344 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4321 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4337 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   3819 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4389 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4851 Mar 22 23:56 6x9-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22473 Mar 22 23:56 6x9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4749 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4679 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4563 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4833 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4608 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4728 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4660 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4634 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4532 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4682 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4655 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4663 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4122 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4745 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5191 Mar 22 23:56 7x13-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  58975 Mar 22 23:56 7x13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4678 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4618 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4451 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4770 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4545 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4670 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4600 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4541 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4436 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4632 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4576 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4536 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4069 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4686 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17969 Mar 22 23:56 7x13B.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4312 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4224 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4133 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4424 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4159 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4286 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4229 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4184 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4081 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4240 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4208 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4260 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4306 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  17089 Mar 22 23:56 7x13O.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4816 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4743 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4596 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4889 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4650 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4800 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4719 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4691 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4554 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4745 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4698 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4707 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4144 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4806 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4180 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-JISX0201.1976-0.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5219 Mar 22 23:56 7x14-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  47123 Mar 22 23:56 7x14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4683 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4646 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4450 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4787 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4514 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4665 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4620 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4594 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4427 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4651 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4610 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4581 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4039 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4678 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  18770 Mar 22 23:56 7x14B.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4772 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4707 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4827 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4648 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4749 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4659 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4640 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4516 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4710 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4714 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4677 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4116 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4760 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5222 Mar 22 23:56 8x13-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  67975 Mar 22 23:56 8x13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4791 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4709 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4882 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4706 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4773 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4718 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4689 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4550 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4724 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4779 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4678 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4169 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4783 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  22254 Mar 22 23:56 8x13B.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4362 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4302 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4447 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4209 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4347 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4238 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4221 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4108 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4308 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4312 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4301 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4354 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  26613 Mar 22 23:56 8x13O.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4943 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4854 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4844 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4978 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4786 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4924 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4825 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4790 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4687 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4879 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4781 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4787 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4349 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4933 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5292 Mar 22 23:56 9x15-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  90062 Mar 22 23:56 9x15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5028 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4973 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4896 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5113 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4816 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4990 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4931 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4913 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4760 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5012 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4885 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4817 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4389 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5027 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33243 Mar 22 23:56 9x15B.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4972 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4876 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4895 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-11.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4998 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4811 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4956 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4859 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4801 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4686 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4871 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4824 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4827 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4389 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4956 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5378 Mar 22 23:56 9x18-KOI8-R.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  89587 Mar 22 23:56 9x18.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4981 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-1.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4857 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4987 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-13.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4804 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4942 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-15.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4851 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-16.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4812 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-2.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4678 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-3.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4880 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-4.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4829 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-5.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4796 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4384 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-8.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4970 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B-ISO8859-9.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  16203 Mar 22 23:56 9x18B.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5225 Mar 22 23:56 cursor.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   4131 Mar 22 23:56 encodings.dir

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6270 Mar 23 17:27 fonts.alias

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  26643 Mar 22 23:56 fonts.dir

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 210587 Mar 22 23:56 k14.pcf.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2513 Mar 22 23:56 nil2.pcf.gz
```

----------

## bisz

ok ostatecznie nie wiem jakim sposobem ale udalo mi sie postawic X-y  :Smile: 

dzieki za dobre checi  :Smile: 

problem roziwazanyt

----------

## Poe

czy ciebie, bisz, trzeba za raczke prowadzic jezeli chodzi o APEL? proponuję się z nim zapoznac, zwlaszcza z punktem dotyczącym "co zrobic jak temat jest rozwiązany"....

----------

